# Poodle furniture/home accessoire



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How sweet! I love the chair covers.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes the chair covers are hilarious!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Love everything. I would love to get the magazine rack. Where can I find one?


?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*I'd love to be in the dog house, if that's how it's furnished!  
It's amazing how much poodley stuff is out there. I told my 
husband if I win the lottery, after I do good for mankind, I'm 
getting this beaded crystal Judith Leiber silver mpoo purse. 
(Which costs about what a summer seashore rental does!)*


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My girlfriend use to work for Judith Leiber. I wonder what the price is$$$?


?Suddenly?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

If you won the the lottery... Who cares what it costs... I want one!!! Matches my Jippy!! And my silver car!! Makes a heck of a fashion statement to all poodle lovers. :-D 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are some interesting items. I like the white maid poodle._


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying the pictures. 

The magazine rack is vintage, I don't know how many are out there or what they cost. 

*Chagall's Mom* That purse is ....WOW! Stunning. Here are the shoes you will need to go with your purse (when you win the lottery).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Suddenly said:


> My girlfriend use to work for Judith Leiber. I wonder what the price is$$$?


Do you think she'd share her employee discount?!  Check out the price tag on this JL poodle purse, it's a mere $5,195. It's my second choice.) :biggrin1:Judith Leiber French Poodle Minaudiere | Jet Multicolored Palette Novelty, All Handbags


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

A little bit too pricey for me. Lol!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Eeek!!! I would rather have more real poodles... Mmmm lottery tickets for poodles!!! Might just work!!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

